
Machine Learning That’s Light Enough for an Arduino - bryanrasmussen
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/machine-learning-thats-light-enough-for-an-arduino
======
StavrosK
What does a Cortex have to do with the Arduino? These processors have a
difference of many orders of magnitude in power, so much so that this title is
basically pure clickbait.

The Arduino has 2 KB of RAM, you can't even record much sound on it, much less
do ML.

~~~
mason55
The headline should say “Arduino-compatible boards” but otherwise it’s all
applicable. There are plenty of Arduino-compatible Cortex M0 and M4 boards out
there.

~~~
ohazi
Amusingly, the USB interface MCU on the new Arduino Nano (SAMD11 Cortex-M0+)
is more powerful than the AVR that runs the sketch (ATmega4809). Less flash
and SRAM though, which seems to be the primary cost driver these days.

[1] [https://store.arduino.cc/usa/nano-
every](https://store.arduino.cc/usa/nano-every)

------
canada_dry
Take this for what it is... an interesting exercise in what's possible - not
necessarily practical.

I'm a big fan of everything Lady Adafruit does. She has been and continues to
be a huge contributor to the IoT ecosystem and OSS ever since she started her
little shop 15 years ago.

~~~
H8crilA
It's not little now. Had $45 million in yearly revenues and over a 100
employees already in 2016.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adafruit_Industries](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adafruit_Industries)

------
adrianN
> The kind of AI we can squeeze into a US $30 or $40 system won’t beat anyone
> at Go, but it opens the door to applications we might never even imagine
> otherwise.

I wonder whether it can beat professionals at chess. Last time I checked (a
few years ago), software running on ordinary smartphones reached really high
ELO. The improvements since Deep Blue are _really_ impressive.

------
nicolas_wang
I once tried yolo3 on rpi3 to get less than 1fps performance. To me it’s not
acceptable. Will have to try rpi4.

------
ajcarpy2005
Does anyone know if I could do facial recognition reliably with an Arduino?

~~~
kortex
You could probably do something crude on an M4. Here's a fairly performant
face detector in tensorflow:
[https://github.com/iitzco/faced](https://github.com/iitzco/faced)

You'd probably need to roll your own lightweight face vectorizer though.

